# Untested Vaccines...



## Gunpowder (Jul 25, 2018)

Gulf War Syndrome: Documents Prove UK and US Military Personnel were Injected with Untested Vaccines

Where have I heard this before?


----------



## FisherAD1 (Jul 27, 2018)

I do not understand the significance.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 27, 2018)

It's been awhile since I read about this.  See paragraph #6.

Gulf War Syndrome | Overview, Symptoms & Possible Causes


----------



## FisherAD1 (Jul 27, 2018)

I do not think anthrax and other vaccines are more likely to cause issues versus the general population. The 900 person study is a self-reporting study, which is not very scientific and hard to verify.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 27, 2018)

Agreed, I was referring to the studies and claims by US and UK researchers being similar...


----------



## FisherAD1 (Jul 27, 2018)

Got it. I knew there was something I was missing.


----------

